# VHF radio and PLB. Who uses them?



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Just curious as to the percentage of members who own a VHF handheld radio and regularly use it and then the rough percentage who have a proficiency licence? Im considering getting handheld VHF such as the Lowrance LHR-80A or the Standard horizon HX851 (open to other suggestions) for my typical ocean fish. The only contact device i have currently is my mobile attached to my life jacket in a water proof phone bag. Are many people just using this? Does anyone use their phone as a GPS waypoint marker system?

What about PLB - I am also curious to see who carries one? I think a PLB is more sensible than an EPIRB for kayak fishing because of its size.

Cheers,

Cale


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I use to have a VHF, but it broke, now I just use my mobile, it has way better coverage than the small 5 watt hand held for the places I fish. I can get reception from Moreton Island to Clontarf tower which is 26kms away over Moreton Bay. If you fish more remotely and cant get coverage then a VHF & maybe a PLB would be better.
Never had a license and have used a VHF radio in an mayday emergency (boat) and no one cared whether I had a license or not and I was rescued by the police. Gave them a carton of Crownies to show my gratitude.


----------



## tomsawya (Mar 31, 2011)

i just bought a pair. For safety and to use with mates when I go out with them.

I'm also wondering if anyone/everyone who goes into the open ocean checks in/out with marine rescue?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have cert of Prof but haven't used a marine VHF in years. I have a UHF handheld but again that hasn't come with me in years. I used it more to talk between yakkers in the old days before the dark times when the mobile phones took control.

Inside phone stays in center hatch, outside in a water proof pouch as well. If i was going somewhere a long way from civilization I think a PLB would be essential.
I actively try to avoid radios now days but my part time job keeps sucking me back into them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

PLB coems with me every trip (other than fitness paddles in teh harbour).

Have VHF, never got around to the cert so dont take it with me. Though had a chat with VMR voluteers recently, they said take it and use it if in trouble. Have promised to do the course they recommended.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I take out the VHF most trips. I just monitor channel 16 and 73. Just destroyed my second Eagle set, and have just bought a cobra, which seems to be better sealed. I hope I can get three years out of this one

Cheers all andybear  

PS. I have the Certificate of Proficiency


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a mobile phone in a dry bag in my PFD. It goes with me always. The obvious problem is that it would be next to useless if I was separated from my yak as it is not waterproof. I check in and out with someone every time I go out.

I don't have a VHF but I am considering getting one. Another thing to carry around my neck worries me though.

I have a PLB. I agree that an EPIRB is useless as in a kayak situation it should be on you not on the yak. Mine is hanging from a lanyard around my neck. I don't take it with me if I'm fishing in-shore with others or on a small lake by myself. I always take it with me on the ocean by myself, or fishing land based rivers (such as in the snowy) by myself. Great peace of mind, but exe.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

dru said:


> Have VHF, never got around to the cert so dont take it with me.


you dont need the MROCVP to operate the radio in an emergency.

I take my VHF with me and listen to 16 and 22.

still going to get a PLB when I start going offshore solo...

doing the MRO certificate soon, but will be logging on next time I head out - spoke to VMR and thay said I should register with them first time out, then they will keep my details for every other time I log in/log out...


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I carry a mobile phone and PLB. I used to carry a VHF radio until I lost it overboard.I intend to purchase another radio when I get a few spare dollars.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> I carry a mobile phone and PLB. I used to carry a VHF radio until I lost it overboard.I intend to purchase another radio when I get a few spare dollars.


many of the new ones now float


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have both and always carry them.
I chose between a plb and a shark shield and went for the plb.
No licence but do use the radio.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Firstly


Yakydeyak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious as to the percentage of members who own a VHF handheld radio and regularly use it and then the rough percentage who have a proficiency licence? Im considering getting handheld VHF such as the Lowrance LHR-80A or the Standard horizon HX851 (open to other suggestions) for my typical ocean fish. The only contact device i have currently is my mobile attached to my life jacket in a water proof phone bag. Are many people just using this? Does anyone use their phone as a GPS waypoint marker system?
> 
> ...


Cale, there is already a wide variety of responses from members. VHF and PLB's (EPIRB's) are both primarily about increasing your safety margins when out on the big blue. I think some distinctions ought to be established between the usefulness and priority in their use, and then we can deal with the detail re MROVHCP licencing. Every reference hereafter, where the importance of licencing could be useful (clear communications) I will mark with a purple coloured (MROVHCP).

*VHF * ..... Allows line of sight communications between all similarly equipped stations, be it vessel to vessel, or vessel to Coastguard/VMR. (MROVHCP)

1. It is useful vessel to vessel (read kayak to kayak) for any communications. You may wish to find your paddling partner/report a capture. It may be useful to your mate to help land a big fish, or to determine his location/intentions (main use amongst kayak fishos).

2. It is useful for all updates from Coastguard/VMR, particularly in relation to the latest marine weather forecasts, warnings and observations.....(join your local Coastguard/VMR for a very small contribution). Coastguard/VMR are all sailors, boaters, even kayakers ... they fully understand, and like no one else you can contact, they understand the importance of safety of life at sea. e.g. if you are worried about a storm cell you have spotted/ a forecast wind change that has not arrived ... just call them. They will look at BOM radar/observations and will advise accordingly. They DO NOT MIND helping. (MROVHCP).

2. If something goes wrong, and it is a non-critical problem, VHF it is the best by far (over mobile phones) to contact people who are on the water, and capable of providing assistance. A mobile phone call will not get you assistance from someone on the water. This could be a mate in a yak; it could be a power boat 300 metres away; or it could be Coastguard/VMR if no-one else is close by. As it is a non-critical problem and is not threatening life, make a normal call. (MROVHCP

3. If something goes wrong, and it is a _serious_ problem (which could eventually worsen), but it is not currently a grave and imminent danger to life, call "Pan, pan pan ..." (MROVHCP)

4. If something goes wrong, and it is a serious problem (or likely to develop into) with grave and imminent danger to life, call "Mayday, mayday, mayday...." (MROVHCP Try this contact on your VHF first, unless you feel you are about to die (in which case activate your PLB). That should get a response quickly, *and* is likely to evoke an emergency response on the water (as far as kayaker fishers go) faster than EPIRB activation.

PLB/EPIRB

To be used only when there is grave and imminent danger to life. If in any doubt use PLB/EPIRB (when the sh*t hits the fan).

As you can see, having MROVHCP is useful in many situations, by clarifying communications. This avoids ambiguity, at a time when things may be critical.

See your local Coastguard/VMR for the next course.


----------

